# Comb



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I noticed that my rooster and a couple hens combs are turning blueish /purple
They are usually bright red. No injuries noted, but we are having some seasonal cooling (not cold or freezing ) Just cooler.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hummm...... Odd


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen it happen in perfectly healthy birds. I don't know if it's related to stress or to hormones or what. Usually they return to normal after a bit.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! I was kind of leaning towards hormones. Mr. has been getting more and more "active" and the hens production has steadily been increasing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good for you!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

As long as they're eating/drinking, acting like a chicken should...I wouldnt worry about it.


----------

